# Recently Got A Job



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

I recently got a job. And the interview to get the job was a triumph. I didn't stumble my words too much. I felt confident but extremely nervous at the same time. It's a strange feeling. My hands were like swimming pools of sweat that wouldn't even wipe off only to be replaced with more sweat. But It's a step forward. I got the nerve to go in, pretend to be not nervous and get through it all. Hooray! Although the hand sweat I have no idea why it happens. It happens even when I am at home. I read of hyperhidrosis of the palms. No idea what it could be.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations! :boogie :boogie :boogie

Hand sweating is normal. That is why people are told to take a Kleenex and put it in their hands. It's normal to be nervous in an interview. It keeps you alert!


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratulations on the job!


----------



## camilo borja (Feb 26, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Well done


----------



## MD10 (Feb 20, 2014)

woooo congrats!!!


----------



## mac93 (Feb 18, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## Laboratory Rat (Mar 1, 2014)

Which one if I may know?

Anyway, congratulations and I wish you lots of luck, success and happiness in your future career! Cheers!


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice work! :clap


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! I am trying to getting a job as well.


----------



## Don05 (Mar 6, 2014)

*congrats*

I get nervous during interviews. My leg shakes and I am always perspiring. I find it helps to spend the day before thinking positive thoughts. Instead of preparing for the interview.


----------



## naturevalley (Mar 1, 2014)

This is late. But thanks everyone. I've already settled into my new job. Since It's full-time I have little downtime. But I believe I like it that way. I believe a key factor of my depression, and S.A were a result of being idle, jobless, no goals, nothing to wake up for in the morning basically. My feet are pretty tired right now, and even more tired at work. I feel my body exponentially gaining strength, and my mind gaining endurance. I've already made a lot of new friends and I feel like I fit in.

Guys.. It's crazy. I cried literal tears of joy while I showered off the days sweat tonight.. My entire personality has shifted. Instead of being reserved, closed off, couldn't look you in the eyes, down in the dumps sad. I now feel energetic, cheerful, always smiling, and quick to laugh.

I will continue to check on the forums to share my growth, and to listen to your growth as well. Again thanks again. WE CAN BEAT THIS! Together


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, a huge congratulations to you! How do you even hide your nerves?!


----------



## 000XXX000 (Dec 1, 2013)

congrats! so what are ya doing?


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

May i ask what things you do on your job , its it more fhysicall or verbal tasks .


----------

